# Best time to sail EAST across atlantic



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm looking to buy a boat in BVI in next couple of months. Trying to decide about shipping back or sailing back to the UK. 
Have resonable experience, as do crew, but haven't yet done any research about best months to to the eastwards crossing. 
Plan is to prep boat and head off on circumnavigation 08.
Any advice on weather, currents, temps etc would be greatfully received. 
Thanks

rowey


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

About a month ago is the right time.

There is a RALLY called ARCEurope each year in May from the Caribe to Bermuda>>>Azores>>>Portugal ....here's the link:
ARC - Atlantic Rally foir Cruisers

I would suggest that once you find the boat...you sail to Florida or elsewhere on the US East Coast to fit out. Then you can join the ARC from there or leave out of Norfolk VA for an easy passage to Bermuda next May and then cross to the Azores from there. Jimmy Cornells world cruising routes covers this trip well but I suggest the paperback *Atlantic Crossings: A Sailor's Guide to Europe And Beyond *as a cheaper and more complete reference to this specific passage. You can get it on Amazon.


----------



## S/VNirvana (Jan 2, 2004)

*Shipping Yachts From The Carib*

I would have it shipped to the UK. There are a couple of companies that are picking up in Tortola (BVI)and another picking up in St. Thomas(USVI).

I will be taking possession of our SO49 from The Moorings next June and I will either have it shipped up to Newport, RI, USA or have a captain sail to Florida and have it trucked up to CT.

Try this web site: Dockwise Yacht Transport or email to [email protected].

Also try Yacht Charters | Discount sailboat charters | Charter yacht ownership | Sailonline.com or .net I can't remember which one it is.

If I find any other companies that shipp to the UK I will let you know.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I have always assumed it was May/June, due to the winds being lighter but steady, and the fact that it was neither too cold nor too warm, as in warm enough to produce hurricanes.


----------

